# Photo comp 14 sponsored by Auto Detox



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to the DW 14th photo competition sponsored by Auto Detox.

The theme for this competition is METAL


The rules.

1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.
3. Picture posted must be you own work.
4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
5. One entry per person only.
6. There will be ten days to post entries and ten days for voting.
7. No discussions will be entered into.
8. At the request of Auto Detox the following will apply to this comp.
*UK postage is included in the prize, if a winner from outside the UK is chosen they will be expected to pay the difference in postage cost*

The prize?......Over to Baz from Auto Detox to tell you.

A DW first for the prize in this competition !

A new range of retail products launched by Espuma & supplied by Tim at www.EnvyValeting.co.uk

The prize includes 500ml bottles of:
Espuma Duo - wash & wax shampoo
Espuma Gold - hand car polish 
Espuma Crystal Green - glass cleaner
Espuma Fabricare - fabric & upholstery cleaner
Espuma Dasheen - semi mat dressing for plastics, leather & wood

A very suitable addition to your car cleaning products in the garage

Best of luck to everyone,

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice prize, hopefully i can come up with something seen as i'm a welder :lol:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

pic i took of the london eye,nothing exciting but its metal







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

One of the best sights in the country and any Geordie will agree :thumb:








The tyne bridge im on about not the tree :lol:


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

(the edit was coz you can see the key code)

*beginner101*


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

One from me:


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

*Precious Metal*










Because it holds my daughters birth certificate.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

EXIF should still be intact for exposure information.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Indeed it is  Like that one a lot, others are mint also.

Hopefully should have some shots after next weekend for this comp

Daz.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Great keep them entries coming ! Plenty of time to get the camera out & get an entry in :thumb:

Razzzle your avatar has me mezmorized ! :lol:

Baz


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump, more please! It's a wicked prize guys!:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's my entry:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

If anyone is from Birmingham and knows about these huge metal gas chambers in Nechelles by Star City. I always thought they were cool and this was just the reason to snap them


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't qualify for the competition so i guess this is going to be just for the collection.

This is shot on Prague's Astronomical Clock tower and it is the metallic construction in which the elevator moves:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> EXIF should still be intact for exposure information.


Top work sir... Really like this.

To the competition organiser........

Do the photos have to be taken after the starting date of the competition? Or can I dig out an old photo?

Would be good if the photos had to be taken exclusively for this competition in my opinion, that way it makes it a bit more of a challenge?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

freshprince said:


> Top work sir... Really like this.
> 
> To the competition organiser........
> 
> ...


Good question, I think Maxtor will have the answer for this & maybe good food for thought for coming competitions

Baz


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> Good question, I think Maxtor will have the answer for this & maybe good food for thought for coming competitions
> 
> Baz


I'm going to work on this basis anyway... 

Makes it a bit more of a challenge, and as I am not going to have much time to find a decent location I will have to hope I see something perfect.

New camera means I will be ennterting every competition I can. Any excuse to get the camera out 

Cheers,
FP


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

freshprince said:


> I'm going to work on this basis anyway...
> 
> Makes it a bit more of a challenge, and as I am not going to have much time to find a decent location I will have to hope I see something perfect.
> 
> ...


Excellent ! Good luck FP :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

freshprince said:


> Top work sir... Really like this.
> 
> To the competition organiser........
> 
> ...


Hi, I agree with your comments TBH and will look at a rule change for future comps. The only problem it brings in my experience is winter, It will soon be dark very early and due to members having family and work commitments etc.. it would reduce the amount of photo's entered.

So, for now, Any photo is entered as long as the rules are followed.

Maxtor.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

My entry;


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Guys, I am only going to post this once but you need to check the rules for the sizes of your photos. *Any* photo outside this *will not* be entered for the short list.

Maxtor.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

some really great pics, loving bretti kivi's pic, i'd have loved to have done something similar at work but too much hassle,

sydney harbour bridge pedestrian walkway,


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Didn't realise there was photo comps on here. Think I need a few more posts before I can enter mind 

Not that I'd win though, judging by the competition :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

butcher said:


> Didn't realise there was photo comps on here. Think I need a few more posts before I can enter mind
> 
> Not that I'd win though, judging by the competition :thumb:


Hi

You only need 50 posts to enter, so only 9 more for you & a couple more days to get an entry in to ! Get posting & get snapping :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

My entry:










Lee.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Baz/Maxtor when is this competion ending 

Cheers Geordie :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Geordie_1982 said:


> Hi Baz/Maxtor when is this competion ending
> 
> Cheers Geordie :thumb:


Rule 6 on original post.

10 days to post which makes the 28th of Sept at latest.

HTH


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ahhh cheers chisai

Beer goggles made me miss that one :lol:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Well guys, as mentioned any Geordie would agree that the Tyne Bridge is the best sight in Newcastle but not far from there is another interesting giant metal object. I bring you The Angel Of The North! Its a different spin on it as the other type of pics have been seen a million times.....and theres loads of tools near the foot in the way getting there photo taken :lol: Ive given it some HDR treatment on Oloneo. Hope its worthy.








Thanks, Phil


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Hi, I agree with your comments TBH and will look at a rule change for future comps. The only problem it brings in my experience is winter, It will soon be dark very early and due to members having family and work commitments etc.. it would reduce the amount of photo's entered.
> 
> So, for now, Any photo is entered as long as the rules are followed.
> 
> Maxtor.


Problem would also be without date stamping and intact exif info, proving they were taken after the comp was posted and not an archive pic


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

My Effort, car park vents in Albuferia.


----------



## Chris200100 (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's my entry


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks all for the photos. I am going to close this at 7PM on the 28th September 2010.:wave:

Get you photos in before then if you want to enter.:thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Bump for the last day of entries, 7pm is the cut off tonight get them in please guys some great entries so far !

Baz


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Please add my photo to the competition, i know it has gone 7pm, but only just!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Closed

Any photos up to this post will be taken into account when the short list is made.

Please do not add any more.

Good luck all and a big thanks from myself and Baz at Auto Detox


----------

